# Cherry Burl Drop Point



## NYWoodturner (Jun 2, 2015)

I really liked the design on the buckeye drop point and handle shape so I made a template. This is a knife I don't mind replicating. 
Cherry burl I got from @Treecycle Hardwoods a little while back, cut into knife blanks, dried and stabilized. 9" overall, AEB-L steel. The sheath can be right or left hand carry. C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Jun 2, 2015)

Scott, that's a stunner, for certain! The shape looks like it would fit in hand quite well. Fantastic work! And one of my favorite woods too. Exactly the knife, or kind of knife, I'd love to own.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 3, 2015)

Drop dead gorgeous wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow Scott! I REALLY like that knife design. The handle looks really comfortable and the blade looks nice also. The cherry burl is beautiful too. Thats just a fantastic knife all around! I like the rustic look of the sheath too. Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2015)

Very nice Scott. I also like the sheath....

When are you going to get a "symbol" or makers mark?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 3, 2015)

Awesome knife. I really like shape of that handle.
I agree with the rest. Next knife must have a makers mark.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Very nice Scott. I also like the sheath....
> 
> When are you going to get a "symbol" or makers mark?


LOL - Just as soon as I can decide on one.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow that is awesome! Really nice work Scott love that sheath too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 3, 2015)

Damn sexy looking knife !!! I agree you have found a winner in that design/shape . The sheath design is awesome too with the added piece of leather .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 3, 2015)

Scott nothing is better for a makers mark than putting your name on it. Creates a reputation and people who bought once, will remember who you are. I really like your dovetail handle. Keep them coming.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice knife-sheath and beautiful burl. Love that cherry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 3, 2015)

I like just your last name too, I agree that its simple and makes people remember you. You could always accompany it with a symbol of some sort

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Jun 3, 2015)

Really nice Scott, the handle does look like it would fit well in the hand. The distressed look of the sheath...very cool. I'd be interested in seeing how you did that, and I'm surely not alone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2015)

When I saw it on my phone early this morning I thought it was very nice. Now seeing it on the big screen I see just how nice it is! Fantastic job. I'm with Tim the sheath is awesome and I like that it doesn't ride too high up the handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2015)

Another beauty Scott! The sheath reminds me of one Robin Hood might wear....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2015)

I say we have a contest to pick/make scott a logo/emblem/makers mark....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Molokai (Jun 3, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I say we have a contest to pick/make scott a logo/emblem/makers mark....


Great idea.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 3, 2015)

Scott I agree with Kevin first time i saw this was this morning on my phone now that i am looking at it on the computer it is looking even better!!!


----------



## Strider (Jun 3, 2015)

Uuh, them hips! ;)) I'm howling like a wolf at the moment. 
The wood...no words on that matter. 
Logo making contest? Where's the pen, hold my beer!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2015)

Scott might want to be the author of his own logo. I dunno just sayin'. . . . .


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2015)

True....but it might give him ideas to work with?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2015)

Nothing wrong with sending him an idea, I just wouldn't start a contest without asking him first.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh no...that was not my intention.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Another beauty Scott! The sheath reminds me of one Robin Hood might wear....


Thanks Barry. I like this sheath style for two reasons - #1 it doesn't hang straight down - it sits at roughly a 45. Doesn't get in the way when you sit down and doesn't ride too high and jam your ribs. It pretty much stays out of the way. #2 - It can be worn left hand, right hand or in the small of your back for either left or right handed access. It also enables me to make the sheath without having to wait until its sold to find out if the buyer is left or right handed.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2015)

TimR said:


> Really nice Scott, the handle does look like it would fit well in the hand. The distressed look of the sheath...very cool. I'd be interested in seeing how you did that, and I'm surely not alone.


It's really easy and makes a pretty bold difference. I was taught by Tom @Molokai. I'll let him explain it rather than me plagiarize it. Maybe he can do a quick class room tutorial...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Scott might want to be the author of his own logo. I dunno just sayin'. .



@ripjack13 - Marc - Thanks for the thought. I don't think however that it contest worthy  Scott is right (@Foot Patrol) I am going to use my name, I just have to decide the font and the shape of the lettering. I'm thinking oval or circular around my initials, I just have to find time to play with it. Like Kevin suggested if anyone wants to shoot me an idea feel free. I appreciate all the positive comments. I also appreciate the critique. No such thing as too honest IMO.  It was received in an email but I am perfectly fine sharing it here. We can all learn together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

